# Feeling like you're in church



## MW (Jul 21, 2006)

Taking it for granted that the main emphasis should be on Word, sacraments and prayer, is it wrong, secondarily, to desire to worship in a traditional-type building with pews and pulpit? Would it be wrong for a church to deliberately choose an old building with pews and pulpit so that people might feel like they are in church?


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2006)

no - but there should be a plan to mature the body on the difference between a church building and the church visible and invisible.


-JD


----------



## wsw201 (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> Taking it for granted that the main emphasis should be on Word, sacraments and prayer, is it wrong, secondarily, to desire to worship in a traditional-type building with pews and pulpit? Would it be wrong for a church to deliberately choose an old building with pews and pulpit so that people might feel like they are in church?



That's the way I like it. :bigsmile:


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Jul 21, 2006)

All things being equal I'm not sure what is wrong with preferring what is comfortable and customary, as long as it is a possible and prudent choice (ie factoring in finances and other circumstances etc). Having recently moved from what we affectionately (?) called our "German bunker" building which we owned since 1985 to an actual church building, I have to say I certainly prefer it acoustically and from most all other aspects. It just took time; and in God's good providence we bought the new building and sold the old one and are debt free with still money in the bank.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wsw201_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by armourbearer_
> ...



 and


----------



## Scott (Jul 21, 2006)

Church architecture and structure communicates a message and can reinforce or detract from piety. Whether we have a pulpit, where we place it A good book on the topic is Christ and architecture: Building Presbyterian/Reformed Churches by Donald J Bruggink.


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jul 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jdlongmire_
> no - but there should be a plan to mature the body on the difference between a church building and the church visible and invisible.
> 
> 
> -JD







> _Originally posted by Scott_
> Church architecture and structure communicates a message and can reinforce or detract from piety. Whether we have a pulpit, where we place it A good book on the topic is Christ and architecture: Building Presbyterian/Reformed Churches by Donald J Bruggink.



Even though, as JD noted, elders should ultimately teach their flock to have a biblical view of worship and the means of grace (and hence be minimally dependent on atmosphere in order to engage in those things with mind and heart), I agree that since that process is an imperfect one that will take some progressive time with all the different people, elders should always keep what you pointed out in mind as well - especially with regard to the place and role of the preaching of the Word.


----------



## Scott (Jul 21, 2006)

> Even though, as JD noted, elders should ultimately teach their flock to have a biblical view of worship and the means of grace (and hence be minimally dependent on atmosphere in order to engage in those things with mind and heart), I agree that since that process is an imperfect one that will take some progressive time with all the different people, elders should always keep what you pointed out in mind as well - especially with regard to the place and role of the preaching of the Word.



Worship should be done in reverence and awe. An environment can induce or detract from this attitude. For example, having the pastor wear a clown suit does not lend itself to reverence. A business suit suggests one thing and robes even another.

Architecture helps people get in the right frame of mind. As Churchill said, "We shape our buildings and then our buildings shape us." It is not a neutral decision, and a church's architecture will always reflect the theology of the maker, even if it is one of simple pragmatism.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Jul 21, 2006)

I feel like I'm in church when we worship God only according to what he has commanded in his word. And you should see some of the places we've been in; we were thankful that the Lord provided a roof. 

I definitely do not feel like I'm in church no matter how churchy the architecture is when God's word is violated; for instance when it's like the Grand Ol Opry up front.


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jul 21, 2006)

I imagine the idea of discrimination would need to be addressed on an individual basis; since architecture etc. is not a neccesity of worship, one would need to make sure one was not breaking the second commandment in the process or preferring to be in a building vs outside amongst Gods creation. The stereotype may be baggage from the old testament temple, if this makes any sense at all........


----------



## panta dokimazete (Jul 21, 2006)

yup


----------



## MW (Jul 21, 2006)

Thankyou, all, for your replies. They fairly well sum up the two extremes I tend to fluctuate between. Blessings!


----------

